# need some tires



## cdavila (Jan 13, 2006)

anybody in the austin tx area have some used 17 tire i had a bad alignment and mine are bad on the front i would buy neew but i have not worked in 3 weeks due to a torn calf muscle and i have not been on the job long enough for sick time so i guess used will have to do , thanks if anybody can help.


----------

